# Laurel Hill Buck



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

All i know


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good Gawley


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

just wow


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

WOW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Damn!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Goodun


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice damned buck there!!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Laurel Hill, OH? We need details! Inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Stud! Best deer I’ve seen on here!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Beast, wasn't taken behind the fence in Laurel Hill was it? Always a few good bucks taken every year from North Walton/Okaloosa county but that's a STUD!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmmmm, I will hold my comment until we see more.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

HUGE....would be nice to know more info.....thats a 6-8 yr old i'm guessing....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Would've been better next year.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

WOW! Great buck! True Florida trophy.


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

Heard it was killed with a .223


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

bowfisher said:


> Heard it was killed with a .223


.....with some dogs running it


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Whoa. Stud right there


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Feeling guilty I did some backtracking and see where this was first posted yesterday by a website based in Tennessee. Since there is a WMA in Tennessee named Laurel Hill it is possible that its not the local Laurel Hill.
https://www.facebook.com/308999009267561/posts/1125684827598971/


----------



## Backwoods11 (Oct 20, 2016)

The deer did in fact come from laurel hill Florida my uncle has him on camera multiple times along with some other very impressive bucks.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well then holy MOLY!!!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Backwoods11 said:


> The deer did in fact come from laurel hill Florida my uncle has him on camera multiple times along with some other very impressive bucks.


that's amazing. congrats to your uncle - is his last name Bowen by chance? and I think we all wanna know - what the heck is he feeding them over there??


----------



## Backwoods11 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hes not the 1 that killed him lol it was actually the neighbor across the hwy from him


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Backwoods11 said:


> Hes not the 1 that killed him lol it was actually the neighbor across the hwy from him


UGGGGHHH that hurts my feelings reading that!! I know I lie awake at night wondering if my neighbors killed the good ones I have on camera, and I've never had anything within 50 inches of this buck.


----------



## Backwoods11 (Oct 20, 2016)

Whats even worse is he had the deer in front of him ready to squeeze the trigger on him Saturday afternoon and he spooked before he could get the shot off.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

There's always a bigger one, or that is what I tell myself.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Backwoods11 said:


> Whats even worse is he had the deer in front of him ready to squeeze the trigger on him Saturday afternoon and he spooked before he could get the shot off.


tragic... I wouldn't be sober for days if that happened to me.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Should of let him walk, he would of been a stud next year 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Serious FREAK NASTY!!!!!! That is definitely a hoss!!


----------

